# John Deere... now made in China



## LincTex

This weekend, the local John Deere dealer setup a display in the corner of the Lowe's parking lot with various Tractors, Mowers, and "Gators"...

I looked over a 55HP tractor (with loader) for fun, and noticed a lot of "Assembled in the USA from Foreign Components" tags and labels... 

I looked over everything else they had there...

The word "CHINA" was cast into many of the castings/forgings. :brickwall:

REALLY?!?!? C'mon Deere and co., weren't you supposed to be the hold-outs when it came to foreign ag equipment? I know the big stuff still is... are smaller tractors really that unprofitable to be made here?

I hope more people see what I saw.

At least Kubotas are still 100% Japan (at least maybe they are?)

Shoot, what is really made in the USA anymore?!??!?


----------



## cowboyhermit

Actually Kubota has manufacturing in the states :dunno:


----------



## Kodeman

Even some Red Wing boots are made in China. I always purchased them in the past but now I need to check the different styles to insure that I get the USA ones.


----------



## Sentry18




----------



## Genevieve

none of this surprises me. many things are only *assembled* here not actually made here.
harley riders get very offended when you show them that their precious bike was only assembled here and that the parts where done somewhere else lol


----------



## bacpacker

John deere tractors have been made in India for quite some time for several models. I know kubota is owned by the japs. But they are built in Georgia.


----------



## Tirediron

The big green has been in the import business for decades, just ask the poor saps that got Manheim wonder tractors when they thought they were actually getting a waterloo Deere, Kind of like Cat all EGO....... made in China. 

You can draft your letters of thanks to the dear people at the EPA


----------



## JustCliff

I thought deere has been having stuff made in Japan for years.


----------



## Viking

Genevieve said:


> none of this surprises me. many things are only *assembled* here not actually made here.
> harley riders get very offended when you show them that their precious bike was only assembled here and that the parts where done somewhere else lol


That's what our KitchenAid refrigerator/freezer is tagged. Assembled in the USA, I have seen at least on part that was made in China.


----------



## JayJay

And Fruit of the Loom in Kentucky is moving to Honduras--Warren Buffet isn't rich enough yet.


----------



## cqp33

The most American made car available is a Honda Accord IMO! used to be Saturn but GM screwed that one up, actually the UAW screwed that one up!


----------



## Woody

LincTex said:


> Shoot, what is really made in the USA anymore?!??!?


Hard to really tell anymore, even then it might not be 100% USA parts or manufacture. Here was a Google search folks can look through.

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=&oq=Assembled+in+America+rules&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4NDKB_enUS509US563&q=assembled+in+usa+rules&gs_l=hp..0.0.0.0.0.51698...........0.KbLX5vYFRnY&pbx=1


----------



## shadowrider

Here is a long list:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tractors_built_by_other_companies


----------



## cnsper

Promises

That's it


----------



## TheLazyL

LincTex said:


> This weekend, the local John Deere dealer setup a display in the corner of the Lowe's parking lot with various Tractors, Mowers, and "Gators"...
> 
> I looked over a 55HP tractor (with loader) for fun, and noticed a lot of "Assembled in the USA from Foreign Components" tags and labels...
> 
> I looked over everything else they had there...
> 
> The word "CHINA" was cast into many of the castings/forgings. :brickwall:
> 
> REALLY?!?!? C'mon Deere and co., weren't you supposed to be the hold-outs when it came to foreign ag equipment? I know the big stuff still is... are smaller tractors really that unprofitable to be made here?...


40 work week.

1 1/2 for overtime

Paid holidays and vacation.

Paid family leave.

Obamacare

OSHA regulations.

Union wages.

We want America made but don't or can't afford to pay for it.


----------



## LincTex

JustCliff said:


> I thought deere has been having stuff made in Japan for years.


Yanmar has traditionally built all of the under- 40 HP tractors for Deere since the late 70's. My 1979 model 850 was Yanmar 100%. Good machine.

Sadly, even the Japanese products are made in China, too. 
Go to Home Depot and look at the generators made by "Yamaha" - yep, made in China.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Makita used to be only made in Japan and Canada, now lots of the stuff is made in China


----------

